# THANKS TO EVERYONE OF YOU



## old medic (Nov 10, 2020)

Today is the day I miss my Grandfather the most... not his birthday, or the date of his death...
He was a WWII island hopping artillery SGT. On this date I always made sure to drop in and bring
him a bottle of Glenfiddich and have a few shots with him.
He always told his wounded story.... Shot by a sniper on Guam....
Had to get water and running with a bucket in each hand...
Heard the shot, felt the sting and impact but kept running...
Got back to the Howitzer and was PISSED....
He had run right under the sniper and when he shot, the bullet grazed down his arm, the back of his hand 
and out the bottom of the bucket.... he was madder about the ruined bucket and lose of water....
He joked about getting a Purple heart for it....
Wasn't until his funeral that I learned he actually had received 3 PH  during his
" Government sponsored south pacific island vacation" as he called it. 
Poppy Tom... I raise my glass to you...


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

I always remember Ernie Pyle. 

1945 April 18
War correspondent Ernie Pyle killed (LINK)
On April 18, 1945, Ernie Pyle was killed by enemy fire on the island of Ie Shima. After his death, President Harry S. Truman spoke of how Pyle “told the story of the American fighting man as the American fighting men wanted it told.”

Pyle is buried at the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific on the Hawaiian island of Oahu.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2020)

To my Dad, and all who served .. We Remember.


----------



## declassified (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry for my being late, but thanks to all who served. Too many tears for too many souls who have given their all.


----------

